
Performance analysis of cloud applications - mpweiher
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/05/04/performance-analysis-of-cloud-applications/
======
guessmyname
_Off Topic:_ Can anyone identify the framework used to generate these charts?

[1] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-2.jpeg)

[2] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-3.jpeg)

[3] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-5.jpeg)

[4] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-10a.jpeg)

[5] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-10b.jpeg)

[6] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-11.jpeg)

[7] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-12.jpeg)

[8] [https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-
clou...](https://adriancolyer.files.wordpress.com/2018/04/google-cloud-perf-
fig-31.jpeg)

~~~
daniel_levine
It looks a lot like R's standard lib, but can't be positive. Pinged Adrian to
chime in

